# Looking for info



## seanphotoguy (Nov 28, 2013)

on making my own laser cut blanks.  I have turned pens for years now and have just purchased a laser engraver.  I am looking for information on creating my own one of a kind laser cut blanks.  

Specifically how to make the the wood blanks to cut out the shapes.  I once saw a drill bit that drilled holes ad formed the basic outside shape but can't seem to fid them anymore.  Not even sure if thats what I need.

any help would be appreciated.  I will want to do them for the higher end pen kits. 

Any one else out there doing this?


Sean


----------

